# Smart Object vs Rasterize image, which produce better print quality?



## printables1122 (Mar 25, 2013)

Assuming the work is final and no plans to edit the layer, would keeping it in Smart Object yield better large format printing results? (for digital dye sublimation)


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if the bitmap is 300dpi or better should not make much difference for most sublimation projects.


----------



## Tiono (Jan 4, 2013)

I always save a copy and rasterize en flatten the image. photoshop has the habit that if you change size or resolution layer effects (shadows,bevels etc.) wont scale at proportion. so the print outcome can slightly vary from what it was intended. this is not only for dtg just print in general.


----------



## orangewerks (Jun 19, 2012)

Smart Objects are only useful in editing. They are able to be resized/transformed without any loss of image quality, but if you resize down a rasterized image, and want to resize up, then you're going to lose quality in the image. So once your image is ready to be printed, you can rasterize your layers without suffering any loss of print quality.


----------



## printables1122 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. So my conclusion is that Smart Object vs Rasterize layers just before print (after editing done) does NOT affect print quality


----------



## Nishant Sharma (Jun 22, 2021)

what impact does rasterization have on the feel and durability of the DTF printed over cotton?


----------

